# HS928TA pulling to the Left



## Wagonman012 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello All. Like the title says, my 928 pulls to the left. I usually have the bucket in the center position when I'm clearing snow but it occurs when it is all the way down too. I've adjusted the skid shoes a couple seasons ago but this doesn't seem to have affected the problem in any way. My model is about five years old with the skid shoes on the side of the bucket. Any ideas or input would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Wagonman012 said:


> Hello All. Like the title says, my 928 pulls to the left. I usually have the bucket in the center position when I'm clearing snow but it occurs when it is all the way down too. I've adjusted the skid shoes a couple seasons ago but this doesn't seem to have affected the problem in any way. My model is about five years old with the skid shoes on the side of the bucket. Any ideas or input would be appreciated. Thanks.


Honda issued a Service Bulletin for a limited number of HS928 units that may "not track straight" back in 2006. It is possible your snow blower was in that batch, but you can tell by checking the frame serial number; look for it on the rear, lower frame bed, in the form of "SXXX-1234567"

For the HS928, the affected range is 1000001~1154063. 

The issue _might _be due to the auger housing sits lower on one side, and if that is the case, there are some steps to correct it. It requires some precision measuring of the auger housing. Depending on the outcome, it may be correctable with some adjustments. Severe differences may require the auger housing to be replaced. A Honda dealer is really needed to do a proper inspection and evaluation. 

If you'll share that serial number with me, I can look-up the warranty status of your machine.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

:welcome:

Does it do it only when throwing snow, or all the time?


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Mine pulled to the left until I checked my track bolt lengths and found one was way tighter than the other.


----------



## Wagonman012 (Dec 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Honda issued a Service Bulletin for a limited number of HS928 units that may "not track straight" back in 2006. It is possible your snow blower was in that batch, but you can tell by checking the frame serial number; look for it on the rear, lower frame bed, in the form of "SXXX-1234567"
> 
> For the HS928, the affected range is 1000001~1154063.
> 
> ...


Robert, the serial Number for my machine is, SAVJ-5002976.
Thank you.


----------



## Wagonman012 (Dec 7, 2015)

jtclays said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Does it do it only when throwing snow, or all the time?


I just ran it up and down my driveway. We have no snow now. In the snow it pulls hard to the left. Oddly in dry pavement it pulled to the right. Either way, once the first real snowfaall hits I'm going to be wrestling with the machine.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I have no idea how the tracks are set up on the Hondas. I ask because I had a similar problem with a buddy's tracked Craftsman pulling to one side that took a week to figure out. He brought it over and we spent quite a bit of time looking at the tracks and even did measurements of each side of the scrapers clearance on flat surface. All good. I ran it up and down the drive and it tracked straight as an arrow. He then told me it only did it blowing snow. Tried it again with the augers engaged and straight as could be. We had no snow to blow at the time. Thought the playing around and greasing of the internals eliminated the problem and he took it home. Called me a week later (next snow we had) and said it was doing it again. Long story longer, his left side auger had sheared the pin, but the nut and bolt head stayed on the auger. I watched it blowing snow as he drove it toward me and that auger would turn intermittently, but not full time. After we replaced the shear pin, it worked fine. It was just dragging from load on the left side with the pin broken.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Wagonman012 said:


> Robert, the serial Number for my machine is, SAVJ-5002976.
> Thank you.


Okay, that unit was wholesaled by Honda to Norridge Ace Hardware of Norridge, IL, back on 11/9/2011, and then purchased by David J. of Chicago on 11/14/2011. The factory 36 month warranty expired on 11/14/2014.

There are no open updates, recalls, or active bulletins for this unit, and it is NOT part of the affected units previously described in my earlier posting. 

If you'll drop me a PM with your email, I can send you some specific things to check/inspect/test to try and correct the problem.


----------



## ytlin70 (Sep 19, 2016)

*Another HS928TA pulling to the left*

Hi Robert,

I have a HS928TA doing the same thing. 
The frame serial number is SZAZ-1123-433
Could you check to see if this unit is affected as well?
I put a pair of armor skids on it this year thinking it would help. 
however I did some test runs on my level garage floor today and noticed that it is still pulling to the left.

thanks so much.

YT
I got this used sometimes around 2009?


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

This might be a shot in the dark but are both tires inflated to the same presure. I have had machines pull right or left due to one tire being low...Worth checking.



(Sorry did not read post fully, my bad. Thought the unit had wheels on it)


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

GAR said:


> This might be a shot in the dark but are both tires inflated to the same presure. I have had machines pull right or left due to one tire being low...Worth checking.


GAR, this might be new to you but Honda uses "T" for track and "W" for wheel.
According to the information posted by the OP, it is a track model.
My thinking is that since it has a fixed axle it can only be an adjustment perhaps on skids? unless the axle or the drive cog pin is missing or broken.
Or maybe one track has more wear than the other.
OP, try swapping tracks left to right and see what happens.....
:blowerhug:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

ytlin70 said:


> I have a HS928TA doing the same thing.
> The frame serial number is SZAZ-1123-433
> Could you check to see if this unit is affected as well?


Yes, serial 1123433 is in the group that might have a tracking issue. 

Drop me a PM with your email, and I'll send you a copy of the bulletin with all the details. It is often fixed with a few tweaks, but in extreme cases, you'd have to replace the auger housing. 

FYI, here's a bit of history on that specific machine: It was built at Honda's plant in Japan, probably between 1998~2000. It was wholesaled by Honda to Nault's Honda in Windham, NH, on 11/5/2001, and purchased by Todd B. of Londenberry, NH on 11/20/2001. There are no open recalls or active update for this unit. 

Finally, please include your name and address in the PM, and I will update the registration database to show you as the new owner. Honda asks for this in the unlikely event there is ever a product safety recall and needs to contact you.


----------



## ytlin70 (Sep 19, 2016)

Can't pm until I meet minimum number of posts


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

ytlin70 said:


> Can't pm until I meet minimum number of posts


Welcome to the forum.....!
Browse through the forum, there are several threads where you could post (it could be welcoming other new members) and you'll get to 15 posts quick. Then you can PM Robert and get what may help you. 
Robert is a great help in this forum (and other forums I've heard as well).
:blowerhug:


----------



## ytlin70 (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks. Great suggestions


----------



## JeffK (Nov 30, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Honda issued a Service Bulletin for a limited number of HS928 units that may "not track straight" back in 2006. It is possible your snow blower was in that batch, but you can tell by checking the frame serial number; look for it on the rear, lower frame bed, in the form of "SXXX-1234567"
> 
> For the HS928, the affected range is 1000001~1154063.
> 
> ...


----------



## JeffK (Nov 30, 2020)

I have a Honda HS928 that pulls to the left. Serial number SZAS 1148719 which looks like it would be included in the service bulletin you mentioned in your post. Would you be able to send me a copy of that bulletin?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

@JeffK, Robert has been retired from his liaison position at Honda for some time now. Your best bet is to contact Honda Customer Service through their web link: Contact Us| Honda Power Equipment


----------

